# Avatar Rater



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Rate the pervious posters avatar with one of the ratings below.




1 = RADICAL MAN!!! I love it!

2 = Cool!

3= Well... not bad

4 = Ive seen better. Sorry.



And please do not post any harsh comments.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Oops: 1 - Radikal Man.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

1


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

3


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

1


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol. 1! 

Of course!
Its grumpy cat!!!


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

2 Transformer wii!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

1

That bug looks so real that the first time I saw it I reached my hand to the screen lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

2


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

2


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

3.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

3


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

4.

Hehe jk 2


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1 because A Perfect Circle


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

3


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

2


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Im going to kidnap that dog

1


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

2.5


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

1


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

2


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

1


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

2


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

3


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

2,4696837645, exactly


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

2


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

2


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

meeeeeeeeeep <3 100/10 cus its u ^_^

edit: omg just read the rules LOL ok my generous 100 just turned out super ungenerous :lol 
-100/4 xD


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

1


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

3


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

1


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

2


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

2


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

1 (cats are cool and Christmas is awesome, and your cat looks dope)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

2


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

1


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

1


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

1


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

1 if those eye lazers are harmless
3 is there not  

#SaveTheDogs ^^


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

2


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

1


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol! Hello Gandalf?!

LOLOLOL!!!!

1!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

2


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5
​


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.96545+


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

4. i am terribly sorry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3.989564+


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Between 2 & 3 so 2.5 :grin2:


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

2


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

2


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

What an unusual rating system....

Anyway, 2.5. Only because cats are the spawns of Satan. It's cute though.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

3


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

5.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.23265+


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, I doubt I really need to say anything, as the genius of the avatar is plainly visible. but I will do so regardless. The above users avatar is quite clearly a masterpiece. The expression showing a face of unease and trepidation, an understandable emotion to be undergoing in such a tumultuous time in human history. This also beautifully ties into the colour of the eyes, red, a symbol of warning, danger and death. Warning humanity just what could possibly await us if we continue down this path of destruction.

However that is all beautifully contrasted by the flowing mane, a symbol of power, defiance, strength and grace, showing that although the future may be bleak we have the strength to overcome it, and create a path to a better future.

10/10, a flawless piece of social commentary on human society, and an especially powerful and evocative piece of art after the recent Paris and Beirut attacks. Magnifique! Tres bien.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll give it a 5


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like something you'd find on _the old internet_

So it gets 4! for the nostalgia value. Also it's animated.

^
Scratch the above by the way, I actually meant -4!.


----------

